# Use dowels to repair incorrectly sized holes in wall stud?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd use a bigger dia lag screw


----------



## jaydoc (Jan 17, 2017)

ddawg16 said:


> I'd use a bigger dia lag screw



If I chose to do this, what size lag screw should I buy for the 5/8 drill bit holes?

Thanks.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

5/8"? I'm surprised it didn't dawn on you that seemed a little big.

You would need at least a 3/4" lag screw.

The problem with trying to use a dowel to 'strengthen' the hole is it would need to be glued into the hole.

It might be easier to drill holes in your bracket in a new spot. As long as you are about 1/2" or more away from an empty hole....strength will be fine.


----------



## jaydoc (Jan 17, 2017)

ddawg16 said:


> 5/8"? I'm surprised it didn't dawn on you that seemed a little big.
> 
> You would need at least a 3/4" lag screw.
> 
> ...



I know right. SMH. I took to diy projects only recently and this was an older mount already installed in a different place by the previous owners of our home. 

If strength will not be impacted I will drill new holes near the older ones. I had them measured out at the height at which I wanted the TV. So half an inch to the right is what I will try to do.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

jaydoc said:


> So half an inch to the right is what I will try to do.


Even assuming that the original hole was in the exact centre of the stud concerned, drilling a 7/32" hole "half an inch to the right" in what is, probably, "nominally" a 2" stud could get you mighty close to the edge of such a stud.

Much better to go up or down 1/2 inch.

(While I do not know the size of your TV nor the type of "bracket" that you have, all brackets for large size TVs that I have dealt with over the last few years have holes spaced virtually at about 1/2" intervals to allow for such adjustments.)

Since one bolt "broke off and is now stuck deep in the stud", you cannot use that hole, nor any other hole "aligned" to it.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

FrodoOne said:


> Even assuming that the original hole was in the exact centre of the stud concerned, drilling a 7/32" hole "half an inch to the right" in what is, probably, "nominally" a 2" stud could get you mighty close to the edge of such a stud.
> 
> Much better to go up or down 1/2 inch.
> 
> ...


X2, go up or down about 1/2" or even 3/4".

Get yourself a piece of scrap wood, drill a hole and test your bolt.
It appears you need to learn a bit, so testing things before you do them may help a lot.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi jay,
A calibrated wrist that will tell you to stop before you snap a bolt takes awhile to develop, but we all snapped a few in the beginning.
When selecting a drill size to pre-drill your hole, hold both up to the light with the drill bit in front of the screw or lag bolt. If you can't see threads on both sides the drill bit is too big. If you can see the entire thread on both sides, but only threads it is probably good. If you see the entire thread on both side plus the shaft then you need to be careful, that calibrated wrist. Fine tuning that selection depends upon the type of wood and how much weight it will have to hold. 

Your stud is probably only 1.5" wide so moving to the side would be difficult and may have minimal wood to for sufficient hold. Up or down 3/4" would be the best bet. If you absolutely want the same height you can glue in a wood dowel for the 5/8" hole. For the broken lag bolt you could try to angle the drill a bit to one side and use the same hole. Drill the hole and test the lag bolt first.

Bud


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

---------Welcome to the forums!------------------

If a 2x4 bearing wall, you are allow 25% of the stud width for the drilled hole depth at edge- same as a "notch" ---- so *7/8" deep only*.; http://co.routt.co.us/building/handouts/notching.pdf

Gary
PS. up to 40% for a non-bearing wall.


----------



## jaydoc (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone.I am still learning all this DIY stuff and will definitely double check to make sure the drill size and screw/bolt size match each other going forward. These forums will be a great place to browse around for learning from others.

I followed the advice from this thread and moved my drill sites about 3/4 inch lower than where either the 5/8 or the 7/32 drill holes were located on the studs. 

Before doing this I used some 1/4 inch wood dowels to plug those other holes in the wall and used a DAP drywall repair kit to complete the repairs. I know that this was probably not necessary, but I felt a little safer hanging the TV using those studs after I did this.


----------

